
Pranking My Roommate with Eerily Targeted Facebook Ads (2014) - colinprince
http://ghostinfluence.com/the-ultimate-retaliation-pranking-my-roommate-with-targeted-facebook-ads/
======
ghostinfluence
Hah, woke up to a ping about a surge in my website traffic. Thanks for
submitting OP!

OP of the Facebook Ads Prank here, AMA.

~~~
josu
I read that it's no longer possible to micro target ads in this way. Is it
accurate or are there still ways to do it?

PS: The link at the bottom of the page says that "This typeform is private"
[http://www.ghostinfluence.com/register](http://www.ghostinfluence.com/register)

~~~
ghostinfluence
The general framework is still possible; small groups, not individuals.

Here's a guide for how I've been using the strategy since 2014:

[https://mythos.one/brianswichkow/d2a91e](https://mythos.one/brianswichkow/d2a91e)

Thanks for letting me know about the dead link!

------
chx
Needs a (2014) in title.

~~~
dang
Added. Thanks!

------
codedokode
Now you can do this on most sites, not only Facebook. Google Adsense has a
Customer Match [1] feature that allows you to target ads to the list of emails
or phones so it opens new possibilities for digital stalking.

[1]
[https://support.google.com/adwords/answer/7474263](https://support.google.com/adwords/answer/7474263)

------
jiveturkey
more of a human interest story than a technical breakdown of any kind... the
kind of story i don’t come to HN for.

but i loved it. well played indeed.

